# Where does that ferry go?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm unfortunate enough to have use the Dartford Crossing to get to Dover. 

Everytime I drive across the bridge I look down to my right and on the north bank there is berthing for some "vehicle" ferries (quite small).

At first I saw only freight vehicles but the last time there were assorted cars driving up the ramps and into the bowels. Not new cars.

I lodged the ferry company name in my reliable brain but have now complteley forgotten it.

Google hasn't found it for me either.

Someone must know to where they sail??


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Every time use that bridge I keep my eyes firmly fixed on the road - I don't dare look at the view!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I lodged the ferry company name in my reliable brain but have now complteley forgotten it.


Cobelfret

http://www.iessex.co.uk/profile/405704/Purfleet/Cobelfret-Ferries-UK-Ltd/

Probably export of used cars to the third world.

I'm not aware that they offer a domestic service.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Could be worth asking though...........

http://www.cobelfret.com/sailing_schedules.html


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Believe it or not but one time it only went to the other side of the river and docked ie went under the bridge and berthed on opposite side where there is another yard.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Just seen on their site:

PLEASE NOTE THAT THE DARTFORD TERMINAL IS NO LONGER OPERATIONAL
SINCE 20 APRIL 2009.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not totally related to the original query, but when in Calais we often see a Cobelfret ship berthed opposite the ferries being loaded with loads of new cars, perhaps Peugeot/Citroens from the compound just down the road from the Yacht basin stoppover. I wonder if this had any connection with the Cobelfret ships often seen berthed near Dartford?
If not I wonder where they are bound for?

Pete


----------

